# Lost my password.... Administrator where are you?



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi

I'm a genuine forum member ( Hudson)and I requested my password as i'm usually logged in automatically but at the weekend this didn't happen.

I need to update my personal profile with a new email address as i'm no longer working at the company which supports the email address in the profile

A colleague from my previous work place forwarded the reminder email but neither the 'key' or the password worked

I've sent an email to ******** support but haven't had reply so ive resorted to re-registering to get it sorted.

It'a taken me a while to earn my 4 stars  and i'd hate to have to start again 

Help!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Never heard of you


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

sorted, ended up in my Junk Mail for some reason!!!


----------

